#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-04-16
<PDSmedia> Is anyone listening?
<PDSmedia> Aparently, not
<n0wje> good morning all
#ubuntu-us-nm 2012-04-10
<mikerm> Hi all
#ubuntu-us-nm 2012-04-14
<zombuntu> anyone here?
